# (ne pas) avoir le temps (de) / avoir du/de temps (pour) - article



## blomst

Bon soir tout le monde! 

Que dit-on (ou plutôt qu'écrit-on):

Je n'ai pas le temps
ou
Je n'ai pas de temps

Y a-t-il une différence?

Blomst

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

Oui les deux formes peuvent se dire et il y a biien une différence.  



> Je n'ai pas le temps


 correspond au temps nécessaire pour faire une chose précisée par ailleurs, avec l'utilisation normale de l'article défini _le_. 



> Je n'ai pas de temps


 correspond au temps en général, _de_ est ici la forme  de l'article partitif  _du_ dans une phrase négative. 

Mais parfois la différence est très mince : 
Je n'ai pas le temps de faire mon exercice (mais j'ai peut-être du temps pour faire autre chose) / je n'ai pas de temps pour faire mon exercice (je n'ai plus aucun moment disponible)


----------



## funkyranger

Qu'est-ce que c'est la version correct de ces phrases:

'Je n'ai pas *de* temps'

ou

'Je n'ai pas *le* temps'?

J'ai pensé qu'on doit toujours utiliser 'de' après de 'ne pas', comme dans ma première option mais le livre pour les élèves au deuxième année d'apprender le français dit que c'est ma deuxième option...


----------



## Katoussa

-'Je n'ai pas *le *temps de... faire la vaisselle (par exemple)'

-'Depuis que j'ai accouché, je n'ai plus *de *temps pour moi'

Ca dépend du contexte, du sens que l'on veut donner à la phrase. On entend plus souvent le premier exemple.

Katoussa.

Katoussa.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que _je n'ai pas le temps_ s'emploie pour parler de d'une chose qu'on ne fait pas par manque de temps :
_- Est-ce que tu regardes la télévision ?
- Non, je n'ai pas le temps, je travaille trop._

_Je n'ai pas de temps_ signifie plutôt que d'une manière générale, je suis très occupé, j'ai peu ou pas *de *temps pour d'autres choses.
Mais il me semble qu'un francophone préférera dire _je manque de temps_, dans ce cas.

Grammaticalement parlant, on dira _je n'ai pas *le *temps *de *+ verbe_... et _je n'ai pas *de *temps *pour *+ verbe ou nom_.


----------



## funkyranger

Merci pour vos réponses. Un peu de contexte - je suis prof étudiante de français (comme language étrangère). Dans le livre, nous faisons le sujet 'qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait faire ce soir?'. Les élèves apprendrent les choses qu'on peut faire, pour exemple, aller au cinéma, à la piscine, écouter à la musique etc. Il y a des réponses si on ne peut pas faire la suggestion, pour exemple 'je ne peux pas aller au cinéma, je n'ai pas d'argent'. Ma question originale est dans le même sujet - c'est une réponse au sujet de qu'est ce qu'on pourrait faire.


----------



## tilt

_Je n'ai pas *d*'argent_ a le même sens général que _Je n'ai pas *de *temps_ : pas d'argent du tout, pas de temps du tout.
On pourrait tout à fait dire _Je ne peux pas aller au cinéma, je n'ai pas *l*'argent_, ce qui sous-entendrait soit que j'ai de l'argent, mais pas assez, soit que j'ai assez d'argent mais qu'il m'est nécessaire à autre chose.


----------



## Fred_C

bonjour.
"Ne pas avoir le temps" est la négation de "avoir le temps (de faire quelque  chose)", qui est une expression toute faite. C'est une manière de dire simplement "je peux" ou "je ne peux pas", et d'expliquer pourquoi on peut ou on ne peut pas.

"Ne pas avoir de temps" est la négation de "avoir du temps", qui n'est pas vraiment une expression toute faite, et qui signifie "avoir du temps libre".


----------



## funkyranger

Merci, je comprends maintenent. J'ai pensé qu'on doit toujours utiliser 'de' après d'un négatif, donc ça c'était la raison pour ma confusion. Le libre n'est pas toujours correcte!


----------



## Fred_C

funkyranger said:


> J'ai pensé qu'on doit toujours utiliser 'de' après d'un négatif


 Oui, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait juste.
La règle est la suivante :
le mot "de" remplace les articles suivants : "un" "une", "des", "du" et "de la" dans les phrases négatives si ces articles accompagnent l'*objet* du verbe.

Pour les autres articles (le, la, les...) ou pour les autres fonctions (sujet, attribut...), on garde l'article inchangé.


----------



## stgour88

J'aimerais dire que je ne peux pas faire quelquechose car je suis très occupé avec mon travail à cette époque de l'année. Je pense qu'on peux exprimer ça avec "J'ai pas le temps" mais quelqu'un m'a dit qu'on dit "J'ai pas de temps". Est-ce qu'on utilise le partitif là ou pas ? Merci !

Expliquez les différences.


----------



## janpol

on dit : j'ai pas LE temps (sous-entendu : je n'ai pas le temps qui serait nécessaire pour faire ce travail)
Je pense que "j'ai pas DE temps" n'apparait jamais (?) sous cette forme mais plutôt avec un complément : j'ai pas de temps à perdre/à te consacrer...


----------



## Calamitintin

D'accord avec Janpol sur les 2 points.


----------



## Aoyama

> "j'ai pas DE temps" n'apparaît jamais (?) sous cette forme mais plutôt/*uniquement* avec un complément : j'ai pas de temps à perdre/à te consacrer...


absolument.
Ceci dit, cette faute est courante chez les apprenants étrangers, la construction étant calquée sur la formation de la négation en français :
- j'ai *un* livre // je *n'ai pas de* livre (donc , je *n'ai pas de* temps)
mais la forme affirmative est évidemment ici : "j'ai *le* temps".
On aurait (cas spécifique) : "j'ai *le* livre [que tu m'as prêté] // je *n'ai pas le* livre ..."


----------



## cyaxares_died

"Pourrais-tu me dire si tu aurais le temps de nous accompagner ?" semble être une phrase correcte. Est-ce qu'il serait correcte de dire "Pourrais-tu me dire si tu aurais le temps pour nous accompagner ?" aussi? C'est peut-être sur un ton plus familier ?


----------



## tilt

L'expression est bien _avoir le temps de faire quelque chose_, et _pour _passerait mal, à mon avis, même si la phrase se comprend bien.
Par contre, il faut utiliser _pour _si l'on dit _avoir *du* temps *pour* faire quelque chose_.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Merci. C'est vraiment compliqué la langue française !

Mais dans quelles occasion s'emploierait "avoir du temps (pour)" ? 
Je viens de voir sur d'autres fils que  "Je n'ai pas le temps d'y aller." est la seule version correcte pendant qu'avec "de" cette phrase ne s'emploie pas dans la langue parlée. Comment est-ce à l'affirmative ?

Par exemple :
Il faut avoir le temps de le faire.
Il faut avoir du temps pour le faire.

C'est deux phrases sont synonymes, ou est-ce qu'elle s'emploient dans des contextes différents ?


----------



## alkhitan

Bonjour, je voudrais demander quelle est la différence et dans quelle situation on utilise: avoir du temps/avoir le temps. Merci


----------



## tilt

_Avoir du temps _signifie ne pas être trop occupé, disposer de temps libre.
_Avoir le temps_ s'emploie toujours à propos d'une tâche déterminée, qu'on estime pouvoir commencer ou faire dans les délais. Cela signifie aussi ne pas avoir pris de retard dans la réalisation de cette tâche.

Cependant, si on a du temps libre qu'on envisage de consacrer une tâche donnée, on pourra dire _j'ai du temps pour..._


----------



## alkhitan

Merci! et quelle preposition on utilise? j'ai du temps pour/de faire qch? j'ai le temps pour/de faire qch?


----------



## tilt

L'usage habituel est _:
J'ai *du* temps *pour *faire qqch
J'ai *le* temps *de* faire qqch._

On peut accepter _J'ai le temps pour_..., mais pas _J'ai du temps de..._


----------



## alkhitan

et dans la formulation negative, cela donnerait:Je n' ai pas de/le temps de/pour faire qch...?


----------



## tilt

Si l'affirmative est _avoir *du* temps_, la négative devient _ne pas avoir *de* temps_.
Par contre, _avoir *le* temps _ne change pas.


----------



## Chimel

A la forme négative, signalons aussi l'utilisation de la préposition _à_ avec un verbe, surtout dans l'expression _je n'ai pas de temps à perdre_. Mais aussi: _je n'ai pas de temps à lui consacrer aujourd'hui _(à comparer à: _je n'ai pas *le* temps *de* le recevoir_).

Avec un substantif, la préposition reste _pour_: _je n'ai pas de temps pour ces détails inutiles_.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> A la forme négative, signalons aussi l'utilisation de la préposition _à_ avec un verbe, surtout dans l'expression _je n'ai pas de temps à perdre_. Mais aussi: _je n'ai pas de temps à lui consacrer aujourd'hui _(à comparer à: _je n'ai pas *le* temps *de* le recevoir_).


Je n'avais pas pensé à cette forme, c'est vrai.

Mais si on peut faire suivre _du/de temps _de la préposition _à_ et d'un verbe (qui sera toujours à l'infinitif), ce n'est pas lié à la forme négative.
C'est possible quand _temps _sert d'objet à ce verbe, que la phrase soit négative ou pas : _j'ai du temps à perdre_ (= _je peux perdre du temps_), _j'ai du temps à lui consacrer_ (= _je peux lui consacrer du temps_).


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Mais si on peut faire suivre _du/de temps _de la préposition _à_ et d'un verbe (qui sera toujours à l'infinitif), ce n'est pas lié à la forme négative.


Oui, tu fais bien de le préciser, merci. Je me suis laissé influencer par le dernier message relatif à la forme négative, mais il n'y avait aucune raison de limiter mon commentaire à ce seul cas.


----------



## Geysere

Je m'embrouille aussi sur ça... Lesquels sont corrects?
avoir le temps de faire qqch / avoir du temps pour faire qqch
Je n'ai pas de temps de faire qqch / Je n'ai pas de temps pour faire qqch / Je n'ai pas le temps de faire qqch /Je n'ai pas le temps pour faire qqch


----------



## Katsebourg

Bonjour. Je dirais ceci : on a LE temps DE faire quelque chose, ou bien on a ASSEZ DE TEMPS POUR faire quelque chose.
On ne dit jamais "J'ai le temps POUR faire..."
On peut dire : "Auras-tu un peu de temps pour vérifier ce texte ?" ou "Auras-tu le temps de vérifier ce texte"...
J'espère vous avoir éclairé un peu, en tout cas j'ai pris un peu de temps POUR cela...
Katerine


----------



## quinoa

La préposition DE effectue une sorte de compactisation du groupe nominal, comme si on avait *le* temps-de-faire-la-chose-en-question, et l'article LE porte sur la totalité du groupe nominal. Et si ce groupe est possible c'est bien parce que le temps nécessaire pour faire la chose en question a été bien défini, et on sait le quantifier avec précision.
Tandis que avec "avoir du temps", le temps en question n'est pas encore bien repéré dans sa quantité, c'est pour cela que l'on peut dire encore assez de temps, trop de temps, ou pas de temps du tout POUR faire quelque chose. Les mots temps et faire ont ici un lien assez relâché, il y a une simple juxtaposition avec la notion de but introduite par POUR.


----------



## Geysere

Merci Katerine, ça semble plus clair maintenant, mais est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre "pas le temps" et "pas de temps" dans les senses?
Puis-je dire les phrases suivantes:
Je n'ai pas de temps pour dormir. / Je n'ai pas de temps de dormir. / Je n'ai pas le temps de dormir.


----------



## Katsebourg

On dirait plutôt "Je n'ai pas *le* temps *de* dormir".
On peut dire aussi "Je n'ai pas de temps pour dormir", mais jamais "Je n'ai pas *de *temps *de* dormir".


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour,
Je suis en train d'essayer d'expliquer à une amie la différence entre ces 2 expressions très proches.
Mon idée est la suivante:

Avec "le temps", on ne spécifie pas "combien" de temps on a...ça peut être 5mn avant de prendre ton train (pour aller acheter un sandwich).

Avec "avoir du temps", on fait plus référence à un temps compté...on en a mais on n'a pas non plus tout le temps du monde. De même qu'on a du café mais on n'a pas des kilos de café. Il arrivera un moment où on n'en aura plus. Bien sûr, cela arrivera aussi avec "j'ai le temps" mais avec la 2e expression, on  met (implicitement) l'accent sur ce fait...qu'il est compté..et qu'on sait combien on a.

Etes-vous d'accord avec cette explication?
Merci d'avance
Vic


----------



## Me-K

Bonsoir.

Oui, je crois que c'est bien ça:

_Avoir le temps_ se suffit en soi, on peut ensuite préciser ou pas: avoir le temps pour grandir, avoir le temps de réussir.

_Avoir du temps_ appelle une précision: avoir du temps de libre, avoir du temps devant soi, avoir du temps à consacrer à sa famille.

Dans le premier cas le temps est complètement disponible. Il est* indéfini*, oui, si l'on veut.

Dans le deuxième cas le temps est dédié: on peut en effet dire qu'il est *défini*, et peut-être, donc, parmi les cas possibles, limité.

Encore une subtilité:_ j'ai le temps_ peut signifier _j'ai assez de temps pour telle action_ ou _j'ai juste le temps_.
Cette usage contredit la notion de temps indéfini pour _avoir le temps._ Il faut encore réfléchir un peu plus.

20h50 j'ai trouvé: avoir le temps fait appel à la notion de temps suffisant. Indéfini, oui, mais suffisant, fallait-il ajouter.


----------



## Me-K

*avoir le temps - avoir du temps
synthèse* _*à l'essai*_

​*- I- avoir le temps: le temps en tant qu'il suffit*_
J'ai le temps _qu'il me faut:
    j'ai tout le temps qu'il me faut 
ou j'ai juste le temps de, 
mais j'ai bien le temps qu'il me faut. 

*
- II - avoir du temps: le temps en tant qu'on en fait ce qu'on veut*_
J'ai du temps_ dont je fais ce que je veux:
je ne me presse pas,
ou je réfléchis à ce que j'en ferai, 
ou je sais déjà ce que j'en ferai.

(remis en forme le 14 février à 2h20)


----------



## Me-K

J'ai parcouru tous les liens en vitesse, et en effet c'est longuement discuté ... parce qu'ils n'ont pas aussi bien analysé ni synthétisé, à mon avis, avec des contradictions:

_J'ai le temps,_ cela peut être complètement indéfini, ça n'appelle rien d'autre.

_J'ai du temps devant moi,_ ils ne l'intègrent pas davantage.

Repartez de la synthèse que j'ai tentée, j'ai l'impression que ça marche dans tous les cas, mais ça reste à vérifier.

14 février, 9h45

*Une autre méthode,* tout à fait *parallèle* à ma tentative de synthèse plus haut, serait de partir des deux expressions les plus générales,_ j'ai le temps_ (tout court) et_ j'ai du temps_ (tout court), et de lister graduellement toutes les acceptions que les deux formules dites sans rien y ajouter peuvent prendre. Parmi ces acceptions, la plus générale est pratiquement identique dans les deux formules. En procédant ainsi, ce serait peut-être beaucoup plus accessible aux natifs des autres langues: ici, c'est la voie *pratique*, alors que plus haut c'est la voie *théorique*.

Exemple pour le sens le plus général:
Madame: - Quand te soucieras-tu enfin du salut de ton âme?
Monsieur: - J'ai le temps.

Monsieur pourrait répondre aussi bien: _j'ai du temps_, c'est moins fréquent et moins naturel, mais strictement le sens me paraît revenir au même.

Dans un deuxième temps, l'on entend les nuances: 
- Mais j'ai le temps, j'ai tout mon temps, ne t'inquiète pas.
- Mais j'ai du temps, pour ça, tu sais bien.

La méthode est intéressante, parce qu'on met le doigt dès le départ sur la subtilité - la nuance - la plus difficile, et tout le reste qui suivra comportera une subtilité décroissante.


----------



## Miesevaa

Bonsoir,

On dit: "Je n'ai pas de chance / pas d'amis ici", etc. mais on dit " Je n'ai pas LE temps". On dit Je n'ai pas beaucoup le temps, n'est-ce pas?  Jusqu'ici, j'y suis. Je les ai appris comme règles. 
Alors, on ne peut pas dire ... pas beaucoup DE temps  / jamais DE temps, etc ?
Et encore: Je joue du piano / de la guitare.  Est-ce que je dis Je ne joue pas du piano ou ... de piano.  ... pas de la guitare / de guitare?
Je joue au foot /  Je ne joue pas au foot.

Merci!

Miesevaa


----------



## Apricot78

Bonjour,

Quand on dit "je n'ai pas le temps", c'est comme si on disait : "je n'ai pas le temps nécessaire pour faire quelque chose".
Quand on dit "je n'ai pas de temps", on parle du temps en général. On peut donc dire "je n'ai pas beaucoup/jamais de temps."

On dit toujours "je joue du piano" ou "je joue de la guitare" et jamais "je joue la guitare" : c'est une règle. (c'est pareil pour le foot)


----------



## Pommee

bonjour
1.as-tu du temps ?
2.as-tu le temps ?

laquelle est correcte?


----------



## xmarabout

les deux sont correctes et ont la même signification. Elles s'emploient rarement seule comme cela mais avec un complément:
- as-tu du temps pour faire cela ?
- as-tu le temps de faire cela ?


----------



## Deslandes

"Oh ! Si seulement j'avais du / le temps ?"

Je veux parler du temps en quantité indefini, il ne s'agit pas d'un jour, deux mois, un an... Seulement du temps. Donc, je dois utiliser "du" ou "le" ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans un contexte très général (on ne sait pas à quoi ce temps serait nécessaire), on dira plutôt

_si j'avais du temps_

Mais si on fait référence à une finalité qui a été exprimée (ou que l'on peut deviner), on peut dire dans ce cas

_si j'avais le temps_ (de... etc)


----------



## Maître Capello

J'utiliserais l'article défini même dans un contexte général, la finalité étant simplement exprimée par la proposition principale.


----------



## jxi1827

Bonjour
J'ai une question en tête concernant l'utilisation de "pour" et "de" après "le temps".  Par exemple, on dirait "J'ai le temps d'aller faire des courses" mais "Je n'ai pas assez de temps pour en faire".  Un français m'a dit qu'on pourrait également dire "J'ai assez de temps pour OU d'y aller", ce qui me laisse perplexe comme je pensais d'abord qu'on utilisait "pour" parce qu'il y avait "assez" avant.  Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?

Merci et corrigez-moi si j'ai fait des fautes svp


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela ne dépend pas de l'adverbe, mais de l'article :

_avoir *le* temps *de* faire qqch_
_avoir *du* temps *pour* faire qqch_

Le Français en question a donc tort. 

_J'ai *le* temps *d'*aller faire des courses._
_Je n'ai pas assez *de*  temps *pour* aller faire des courses._
_J'ai assez *de* temps *pour* aller faire des courses._
_J'ai assez *de* temps d'aller faire des courses._


----------



## Dante404

Bonjour,

j'aimerais demander quelle est la différence entre:

Je n'ai pas le temps de me doucher.
Je n'ai pas de temps pour me doucher.

Est-ce que les phrases ont la même signification? J'ai lu que le premiere exemple peut signifier que j'ai peut-être du temps pour faire autre chose, mais pas pour me doucher; pendant que le deuxième veut dire que je n'ai plus aucun moment disponible. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai.

Salutations.


----------



## tilt

Tes deux phrases ont la même signification, pour moi, la première étant nettement plus naturelle.


----------



## heleneglobetrotter

@Dante404 
Il n'y a effectivement pas grande différence à première vue, mais il me semble qu'elles ne veulent pas dire exactement la même chose.
Je pense que ce que tu as lu est parfaitement exact.
La première phrase indique qu'on a autre chose à faire, qu'on a fait le choix soi-même de ne pas consacrer un moment à se doucher.
La deuxième indique plutôt que le temps nous manque, qu'il ne nous est pas humainement possible de trouver du temps pour se doucher.

Un exemple concret :
Si je rappelle à un adolescent de se doucher, 
s'il me répond:
_Je n'ai pas le temps de me doucher_, c'est souvent suivi de "mes amis m'attendent, je dois sortir, le cinéma commence dans 5mn, etc."
S'il me répond :
_Je n'ai pas de temps pour me doucher_, ce sera suivi de "j'ai trop de devoirs, j'ai trop de cours, j'ai besoin de dormir..."

Mais franchement, je ne suis pas sûre que nous (francophones en général) en ayons vraiment conscience et que nous obéissions systématiquement à cette règle, si cela en est une.


----------



## tilt

Sur le principe, je suis assez d'accord avec Helenglobetrotter, mais si on y réfléchit, pour quelle raison le temps peut-il nous manquer, si ce n'est parce qu'on a autre chose à faire ?
C'est en me faisant cette réflexion que j'ai choisi de dire qu'il n'y avait pas de différence de sens.


----------

